# Greetings From League City!!



## RedZilla (Nov 15, 2010)

Hello all!! My name is Aaron and am very new to the Craft.  I'm looking forward to my future in Masonry, and am VERY thankful for an online community such as MoT!!!


----------



## mark! (Nov 15, 2010)

Aaron, welcome to both Masonry and MoT!  Make yourself at home here among brethren.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Nov 15, 2010)

RedZilla said:


> Hello all!! My name is Aaron and am very new to the Craft.  I'm looking forward to my future in Masonry, and am VERY thankful for an online community such as MoT!!!


 
Welcome to the site Bro. Aaron!


----------



## QPZIL (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome Bro. Aaron!


----------



## JTM (Nov 15, 2010)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## RedZilla (Nov 15, 2010)

Thank you everyone


----------



## peace out (Nov 15, 2010)

Howdy, RedZilla.


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Nov 15, 2010)

Welcome Aaron!


----------

